# Flat bottom or V hull???



## THEFISHHUNTER (Jan 26, 2008)

:help:I am looking at buying an aluminum fishing boat. I am really interested in The Lowe 1648 series. My only problem is deciding on flat bottom or v hull. I will be running a 25 horse merc with power trim. I was able to sea test the flat bottom and it was awsome as far as stability. You can walk around, stand and fish, and not worry about falling over the sides like in a 16 ft deep v. I was not able to sea test the mod v though. 

I know the flat bottom when on plane will not ride as smooth as the mod v. And I also know that the flat bottom will not perform as well on plane either. I mostly fish local inland lakes however, I recently got into perch fishing on Lake St. clair. I would like to put in the channels and give that a go too this year.

Again, if anyone has any experience with a flat bottom w/ a 25hp motor and though it handled and rode ok please let me know. I know the flat bottom is very stable, I'm just worried about the handling and ride with a 25 horse motor on it.:help:


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Inland lakes flat bottom but out on lake Saint Clair I would take the deep v but thats just me..Cya Slick


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

When I decided to get back into fishing 4 years ago, I planned on fishing in LSC and Anchor Bay, because that where my Father and I always fished when I was a kid. So I went with a Lund with a V-hull.

Had I known I would become a river rat and spend 90% of my fishing time on the SCR and in the channels, and also get into Duck Hunting, I would have went with a flat bottom.

LSC can get pretty nasty without a lot of warning so if you are going to be out on the lake I'd recommend a V-hull.




THEFISHHUNTER said:


> :help:I am looking at buying an aluminum fishing boat. I am really interested in The Lowe 1648 series. My only problem is deciding on flat bottom or v hull. I will be running a 25 horse merc with power trim. I was able to sea test the flat bottom and it was awsome as far as stability. You can walk around, stand and fish, and not worry about falling over the sides like in a 16 ft deep v. I was not able to sea test the mod v though.
> 
> I know the flat bottom when on plane will not ride as smooth as the mod v. And I also know that the flat bottom will not perform as well on plane either. I mostly fish local inland lakes however, I recently got into perch fishing on Lake St. clair. I would like to put in the channels and give that a go too this year.
> 
> Again, if anyone has any experience with a flat bottom w/ a 25hp motor and though it handled and rode ok please let me know. I know the flat bottom is very stable, I'm just worried about the handling and ride with a 25 horse motor on it.:help:


----------



## THEFISHHUNTER (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info but... *(Flat bottom) or (modified v hull)???* 





THEFISHHUNTER said:


> :help:I am looking at buying an aluminum fishing boat. I am really interested in The Lowe 1648 series. My only problem is deciding on flat bottom or v hull. I will be running a 25 horse merc with power trim. I was able to sea test the flat bottom and it was awsome as far as stability. You can walk around, stand and fish, and not worry about falling over the sides like in a 16 ft deep v. I was not able to sea test the mod v though.
> 
> I know the flat bottom when on plane will not ride as smooth as the mod v. And I also know that the flat bottom will not perform as well on plane either. I mostly fish local inland lakes however, I recently got into perch fishing on Lake St. clair. I would like to put in the channels and give that a go too this year.
> 
> Again, if anyone has any experience with a flat bottom w/ a 25hp motor and though it handled and rode ok please let me know. I know the flat bottom is very stable, I'm just worried about the handling and ride with a 25 horse motor on it.:help:


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

if your goin o the big water with a flat bottom you will need to watch the weather closely other wise it woll ride a little ruffer but work well. don;t let the initial stability of a flat bottom fool you. its harder to reach that tip point. but impossible to stop once your past it.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

john warren said:


> if your goin o the big water with a flat bottom you will need to watch the weather closely other wise it woll ride a little ruffer but work well. *don;t let the initial stability of a flat bottom fool you*. its harder to reach that tip point. but impossible to stop once your past it.


Great advice right there. TFH,,, if you're gonna be fishing LSC,, this should be pretty much a no-brainer(IMO). Go with the mod.-V


----------

